# What do you think of this..



## qawse (Nov 19, 2006)

This is a link to cutler"s website, he laid out a beginner's program. What do you think of this program? Is it good for beginners? Should it be everyother day or is 4 on 1 off ok?

http://jaycutler.com/sub/training_beginner.html


----------



## IronMan (Nov 21, 2006)

qawse said:
			
		

> This is a link to cutler"s website, he laid out a beginner's program. What do you think of this program? Is it good for beginners? Should it be everyother day or is 4 on 1 off ok?
> 
> http://jaycutler.com/sub/training_beginner.html


Looks good how new are you if you never ever worked out I think that would be to much if you are real new go for 3 different position per muscle group and do between 8-12 reps only 3 sets don't worry about forced reps or negatives yet chest flat incline and decline bench .


----------



## IronMan (Nov 21, 2006)

qawse said:
			
		

> This is a link to cutler"s website, he laid out a beginner's program. What do you think of this program? Is it good for beginners? Should it be everyother day or is 4 on 1 off ok?
> 
> http://jaycutler.com/sub/training_beginner.html


Looks good how new are you if you never ever worked out I think that would be to much if you are real new go for 3 different position per muscle group and do between 8-12 reps only 3 sets don't worry about forced reps or negatives yet chest flat incline and decline bench .


----------



## IronMan (Nov 21, 2006)

qawse said:
			
		

> This is a link to cutler"s website, he laid out a beginner's program. What do you think of this program? Is it good for beginners? Should it be everyother day or is 4 on 1 off ok?
> 
> http://jaycutler.com/sub/training_beginner.html


Looks good how new are you if you never ever worked out I think that would be to much if you are real new go for 3 different position per muscle group and do between 8-12 reps only 3 sets don't worry about forced reps or negatives yet chest flat incline and decline bench .


----------



## qawse (Nov 21, 2006)

I am currently doing this:
       Mon-Squat, deadlift, calf raises, abs.
       Wed-Arnold press, upright row, lateral rise, one-arm overhead extension, curls, dips, hammer curl.
       Fri-incline press, bent-over rows, flat bench, chins, flat dumbbell flyes, pullover.
All 3 sets of 8-10, right now I am just looking to put on mass. I got this out of an old issue of M&F.
Is this a good routine for gaining mass? Am I stimulating the mscles enough to grow? I appreciate any comments.


----------



## IronMan (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds good bro just remember to change it up every month or so .I like to change it up weekly it seems to keep my muscles on there toes


----------



## qawse (Nov 21, 2006)

I do change it up. I'll change the exercises or the order that I do them. Is it enough to hit each major muscle group once a week or should I do it more often.
Thanks ironman


----------



## IronMan (Nov 22, 2006)

qawse said:
			
		

> I do change it up. I'll change the exercises or the order that I do them. Is it enough to hit each major muscle group once a week or should I do it more often.
> Thanks ironman


Once a week is plenty bro you dont want to overtrain just tear those muscles up hard when you train them.


----------

